# Batman thread



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 11, 2012)

I quit the EOF


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARMEEWBYQ-Y


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2012)

I sense a disturbance in the force.

Unlike the Alderaan Incident, it is as though a thousand voices all called out at once, but in an expression of great joy.


----------



## Wiip™ (Aug 11, 2012)

Why did you post this is the EOF then?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Generally I try to be the nice guy, but I think this suites the situation:


And this:


----------



## Santee (Aug 11, 2012)

Santee said:


>


btw I don't believe you


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


EDIT: NOW A BATMAN THREAD

@[member='raulpica'], make it so.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your first non-shit EoF thread!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ARMEEWBYQ-Y


The fact that I watch that without sound, made it that much better.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2012)

I know grammatically it's wrong but still...it's kinda lol


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


>


All my likes for the rest of gbatemp history.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>



I'm pretty sure there's a joke about the British and the weather in there somewhere.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 12, 2012)

Currently cooking..
Currently setting decorations...
PARTŸ!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 12, 2012)

This thread makes me a little sad.
I mean, couldn't you leave the rest of the forums too?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## DoubleeDee (Aug 13, 2012)

Is this thread about Luigi leaving or Batman ?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Is this thread about Luigi leaving or Batman ?


IT'S ABOUT MUHFUGGIN BATMAN NOW BIZNITCH!!!


----------



## DoubleeDee (Aug 13, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Is this thread about Luigi leaving or Batman ?
> ...



Oh I see, in that case...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 13, 2012)

IM BACK.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> IM BACK.


FUCK OFF!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> IM BACK.


WE MADE A BATMAN THREAD

you can't reverse the thread.
Nope. Its done, GTFO


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2012)

The OP is a wanker.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 14, 2012)

Thats right blice... i found some muhfuggin gifs...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 14, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Thats right blice... i found some muhfuggin gifs...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 14, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> IM BACK.







Yeah, I kno that it's a stupid varition of the "that post just gave me cancer" meme, but it's how I feel about you being back.


----------



## Santee (Aug 14, 2012)

To the gropemobile


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 15, 2012)

Its ok... its not robin,,,


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2012)

this is robin from batman


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 16, 2012)

Flame said:


> this is robin from batman


One good season and suddenly he's too good for Arsenal.
Screw him


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > this is robin from batman
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 11, 2012)

Batman.Dark.Knight.Returns.2012.Part.1.DVDRip.Xvid.AC3.Legend-Rg

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP

BRB with bitching about how it wasn't done right, how Peter Weller isn't Kevin Conroy etc.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess this will be a double post, but it's well worth sharing anyway... Bane Outtakes:


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2013)

Hadrian said:


>


http://gbatemp.net/threads/justin-bieber-fan-girls-cutting-themselfs.340707/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 15, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/justin-bieber-fan-girls-cutting-themselfs.340707/


I cut paper. I regret nothing


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 16, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/justin-bieber-fan-girls-cutting-themselfs.340707/


Yeah I was going to post it there and hijack that thread but some bummer closed it.

No offence to the bummer, bummers are good.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 16, 2013)

Plus that OP has terrible grammar.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 13, 2014)

Guys Luigi Lotsanumbers got banned again, its time to bring back THE BAT


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 19, 2014)

Batman in cinema!


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 19, 2014)

can't recall if this was posted here (in this topic or not too lazy to look at the moment)


----------

